# Brumby



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi I have a little brumby mare her name is Angel she is 16 years old 
14.2hh a gorgeous rich bay and i love her.

Plz show ur brumbys/mustangs
I'd love to see some pics


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Her facial markings are very interesting! Cute!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

star and a little line yer i love em


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

She is gorgeous!! I'm guessing that a Brumby is the Australian equivalant to the American's Mustang? 

This is my best friend/trainer's mustang, Ninja. When we got him we was only two years old and severly under weight. He's big and beefy now. He's a great boy and we love him to peices. Amazing horse you've ever met. 

















The donkey is a BLM burro, her name is Rosy. Unfortunately, we don't have her any more. The boxer is Jack.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I like this thread! I don't have any mustangs/brumbys, but I want to own a BLM mustang one day


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

^^

They truly are amazing. Absolutely. I've had the privledge of being able to ride/work with a few BLM mustangs at the ranch I used to help out at. They're amazing horses. The ranch I'm at now has a couple BLM mustangs. It's amazing to see how far they've come.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

This is my mustang Tomahawk. 

When I got him I had no clue what he was, asked around on her and most people replied mustang. You guys were right!

I talked to grandpa the other day and he said he was still in contact with the dealer who sold Tom to him ( he just purchased another pony for his other grand kids:roll::evil and it turns out according to the trader, Tom was illegally rounded up when he and a few other wild horses wandered too close to someones ranch in AZ... The people who caught him gave him and the few other horses they caught with him to the dealer to take to Louisiana to sell... Does that make Tom stolen property? The dealer told Gpa that he wasn't going to tell him until he mentioned that I thought he was a mustang.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

i would love to have a brumby some day  love the mustangs and the brumby in this post


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

waw some interesting stories. I must say, it would be pretty cool to say you owned a mustang. Those are definitely neat stories you guys have. Some beautiful horses to. Great posts everyone.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

I love wild things i'd say thats probably why i have mares  great horse everyone keep em comeing


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

fascinating horses, folks... wife wants to get with the mustang thing. i tell her she's got to wait 'til we get some more real estate to work with, it's too cramped here as is...


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

cool i don't know about mustangsd but brumbys are great


----------

